# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Routerboard σε a

## JOHNNY-B17

Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, αλλά απ'ότι είδα είναι από πέρυσι.
Η ερώτησή μου αφορά, στο ποιο routerboard να αγοράσω, για να βγάλω 1 ή 2 links σε a. Παραπάνω δεν με ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα. Χρήση pc την αποκλείω. Με ενδιαφέρει όσο το δυνατόν μικρό και να μπορώ να ανεβάσω χαμηλή τάση (μέχρι 20-25 V) με ότι συνεπάγεται από poe ή όχι.
Αν μου δίνατε και κάποιο link από πχ aerial για να κάνω την παραγγελία, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ  ::  Αν τα έχετε δοκιμάσει κι'όλας, ακόμη καλύτερα.
Thanks!!
(p.s. Και το αντίστοιχο κουτάκι του αν ξέρατε για να το βάλω μέσα, θα με σκλαβώνατε  ::  )

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.linkshop.gr rb133 h 233.έχει και τα οriginal κουτιά gia rb. και poe έτοιμα..Μιλάς με τον Σταύρο..

----------


## Themis Ap

Μέχρι τώρα δεν λέμε όχι rb 133 σε backbone link, και μάλιστα στην περίπτωση που θέλει 2 bb links;

Για κοίτα και τα alix στο λινκ που σου έδωσε ο nikpangr.

----------


## RpMz

rb333 μέχρι 2 links...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Μέχρι τώρα δεν λέμε όχι rb 133 σε backbone link, και μάλιστα στην περίπτωση που θέλει 2 bb links;
> 
> Για κοίτα και τα alix στο λινκ που σου έδωσε ο nikpangr.


Nαι δίκιο έχεις.......Δεν το σκέφτηκα..rb 333..(εχω σταματήσει τα flames και έχω χαζέψει μου φαίνεται.....  ::  )Πάμε πάλι.........

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Απ'ότι βλέπω, είναι θέμα ταχύτητας επεξεργαστή, οι διαφορές τους. Σωστά? Από μέγεθος πως πάμε? γιατί αν είναι ίδια με ένα atx motherboard, βάζω και έναν P3 800mhz που έχω... Ρωτάω γιατί δεν αναφέρει διαστάσεις και υπάρχει θέμα με μεγάλο κουτί.

Edit: βλέπω ότι και τα alix, είναι σε καλή τιμή, με εξίσου καλά χαρακτηριστικά... Τα έχετε δοκιμάσει?

----------


## nikpanGR

o piii θα σου δωσει καλύτερο traffic.Αν πάς για bb προτίμησε m/b.είναι πιο αξιόπιστο,αλλά θέλει δουλειά για να φτιαχτεί σωστά,και μεράκι,αλλιώς δώρον άδωρον....αν δεν τα καταφέρνεις στις κατασκευές μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε,πάντα σε φιλικό επίπεδο χωρις να πάρουμε χρήματα,όπως κάνανε και κάνουνε και κάποιοι άλλοι για εμάς.Αυτό είναι το αμδα(awmn).....!!!!

----------


## JB172

Για τις διαστάσεις του rb333 http://www.routerboard.com/pdf/rb333ugBe.pdf

----------


## Telis

Εγω εχω το ALIX.2C2 (LX800 / 256 MB / 2 LAN / 2 miniPCI / USB) , απο το http://www.linkshop.gr
Ειναι πολυ καλο επειδη εχει 500αρη, σηκωνει 2 link σε α με nstream, αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Μην τολμησεις να παρεις τιποτα rb133 κ.λ.π. με μικροτερους επεξεργαστες γιατι απλα σερνονται, ουτε ενα
λινκ δεν θα μπορεσεις να βγαλεις καλα ( ειχα πριν απο αυτο με 266 και ηταν χαλια, 12mbit με τα χιλια
ζορια σε ενα λινκ)

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Σας αυχαριστώ όλους για τις αναλυτικότατες και άμεσες απαντήσεις σας!!
@nikpanGR. Σ'ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά βοήθειας. Ευτυχώς, τα χέρια μου πιάνουν  ::  
@JB172. Για να δούμε γείτονα, μπας και βγάλουμε κανένα link τελικά  :: 
@Telis. Όχι δεν θα πάρω μούφα. Θα κοιτάξω για ένα καλό.
Κάτι τελευταίο. Όλα αυτά, φοράνε μικροτίκι, ή το περνάω εγώ?

----------


## Themis Ap

Tα routerboards φοράνε.

Τα alix όχι.

----------


## nikpanGR

τα rb το έχουν έτοιμο.το alix οχι.Για σκέψου καλύτερα όμως,μην κάνεις βιαστική κίνηση...Βάλε μ/β να δείς φως.....τα rb είναι περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων(kai λόγω cpu),και αφού λες ότι πίανουν τα χέρια σου βάλε μ/β και θα με θυμηθείς....στο μ/β μπορείς να βάλεις με ένα αντάπτορα cf καρτούλα για να γλυτώσεις τον σκληρό δίσκο.......και τα συνεπακόλουθα του......ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.... και αφού είσαι και κοντά στον JB172 μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει... :: 
Υσ Λόγω της υπογραφής σου πρέπει να γνωρίσεις και τον commando οπωσδήποτε....

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Ναι, την διαδικασία με τις CF κάρτες, την ξέρω. Απλά, προσπαθώ να είναι μικρό το κουτί και επειδή υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα 220v στην ταράτσα και θέλω να αποφύγω να μπω στην διαδικασία με μετασχηματιστές και όλα τα συναφή, προτιμώ κάτι σε r/b.



> Λόγω της υπογραφής σου πρέπει να γνωρίσεις και τον commando οπωσδήποτε....


Κι'όμως, δε τον γνωρίζω  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

τοτε rb333 η λύση για εσένα......Αλλά από Traffic.......θα δείς ότι δεν............Απλά θα συμβιβαστείς.....Καλή επιτυχία...  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και κατι τετοιο: http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_produc...b52e75638eb36f
Παιρνεις και το ΠΟΕ του και εισαι ετοιμος...

----------


## gas

Οχι το r/b532 γιατι ειναι πιο αργο απο το r/b333.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Όντως, στα χαρακτηριστικά του, φαίνεται πιο αργό. Μάλλον στο 333 θα καταλήξω τελικά.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι.

----------


## acoul

> Οχι το r/b532 γιατι ειναι πιο αργο απο το r/b333.


δεν ισχύει αυτό. Ο επεξεργαστής του RB532a είναι αρκετά πιο γρήγορος από του RB333. Επιπλέον το RB333 δεν έχει τον co-processor που έχει το RB600 ώστε να μπορεί να σηκώνει nstream χωρίς να γονατίζει. Βέβαια με openwrt/madwifi έχεις fastframes/bursting χωρίς να επιβαρύνεται το CPU.

Ποιοτικά το alix είναι πολύ καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε RouterBoard, απλά θα χρειαστεί να του περάσεις το OS εσύ ή κάποιος που θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Ποιοτικά το alix είναι πολύ καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε RouterBoard, απλά θα χρειαστεί να του περάσεις το OS εσύ ή κάποιος που θα σε βοηθήσει.


Καλά, αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι πρόβλημα. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση, ότι τα Alix έχουν και υψηλότερη ταχύτητα επεξεργαστή. Μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα από το r/b 333? Το μόνο κακό, ότι έχουν 2 αντί για 3 minipci. Aν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα βγάλω 3 links

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Ποιοτικά το alix είναι πολύ καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε RouterBoard, απλά θα χρειαστεί να του περάσεις το OS εσύ ή κάποιος που θα σε βοηθήσει.
> 
> 
> Καλά, αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι πρόβλημα. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση, ότι τα Alix έχουν και υψηλότερη ταχύτητα επεξεργαστή. Μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα από το r/b 333? Το μόνο κακό, ότι έχουν 2 αντί για 3 minipci. Aν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα βγάλω 3 links


Υπόψιν συγκρίνεις ανόμoιους επεξεργαστές.

Τα alix έχουν της AMD Geode LX CPU που είναι αρχιτεκτονικής x86, στα 433 ή 500MHz

Τα routerboard 333 έχουν PowerPC E300 266/333MHz CPU που είναι Risc αρχιτεκτονική _(με διόρθωσε κάποιος με ΡΜ )_ και επιπρόσθετα έχουν και τον QUICC Engine 175MHz Coprocessor, που βοηθάει στο τηλεπικοινωνιακό κομάτι (communication coproccesor).

Κοινώς τα alix έχουν μια πετσοκομένη έκδωση x86 φτιαγμένη γενικά για embedded συστήματα (που μπορεί να κάνουν τα πάντα, από desktop PC μέχρι ρούτερ στην ταράτσα), ενώ τα routerboard 333 είναι σχεδιασμένα γι' αυτή την δουλειά και μόνο.

Δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση τα 333 είναι ποιο γρήγορα από τα alix παρότι έχουν σχεδόν τα μισά MHz...

----------


## vassilischr

Υπάρχει και το νέο RB600 το οποίο αναμένεται να είναι σύντομα διαθέσιμο. Λένε οτι θα είναι πολύ καλό.
http://www.interprojekt.pl/katalogw.asp ... 00-WISP-AP

----------


## Acinonyx

Ας μη λέμε το "Α" κάνει για 5 link το "B" κάνει για 2 link κλπ. Δεν έχουν γίνει αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις και συγκρίσεις σε κανένα από αυτά τα μηχανήματα.

----------


## nikpanGR

Κάναμε προσπάθεια στον Υμμητό να γίνει σύγκριση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες Pc-alix αλλά δεν μας έχει κάτσει ακόμα.Το παλεύουμε να γίνει.......
Πάντως από την εμπειρία μου ενός χρόνου στο δίκτυο το pc είναι ανώτερο σε επιδώσεις(traffic,cpu,uptime) καταναλώνοντας βέβαια περισσότερο ρεύμα,ενω τα τύπου rb με μικρότερες επιδόσεις στα παραπάνω καταναλώνουν λιγότερο ρεύμα και έχουν ευκολία στην τοποθέτηση (εύκολή λύση για ανθρώπους χωρίς μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σε bw).
Eκεί έχω καταλήξει.
Όσο για το software mikrotik - open source ισχύουν τα εξής κατα την γνώμη μου.
Το mikrotik είναι η ευκολία των κουμπιών με τα οποια λάθη του, ενω το open source λογισμικό θέλει τον μάστορα του (και όταν παίζει καλα να μην το σκαλίζεις γιατι δημιουργείς προβλήματα διάφορα τα οποία δεν είσαι σε θέση να τα επιλύσεις άμμεσα αλλά επιλύονται συν το χρόνο),πράγμα το οποίο δεν ισχύει με το mikrotik πού είναι (το έχουν κάνει) κλειστό λογισμικό και δεν έχεις καμμία δυνατότητα παρέμβασης στον κώδικα...(ενώ θα έπρεπε κανονικά)....

Εγω αυτά έχω καταλάβει τόσο καιρο πού ασχολούμαι πιο εντατικά...

----------


## karsudan

Επι ευκαιριας να ρωτησω ρε παιδια, το rb333 με mk εχει την δυνατοτητα του nstreme? και αν ναι παιζει με minimum 2 links?

----------


## DragonFighter

> Κάναμε προσπάθεια στον Υμμητό να γίνει σύγκριση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες Pc-alix αλλά δεν μας έχει κάτσει ακόμα.Το παλεύουμε να γίνει.......
> Πάντως από την εμπειρία μου ενός χρόνου στο δίκτυο το pc είναι ανώτερο σε επιδώσεις(traffic,cpu,uptime) καταναλώνοντας βέβαια περισσότερο ρεύμα,ενω τα τύπου rb με μικρότερες επιδόσεις στα παραπάνω καταναλώνουν λιγότερο ρεύμα και έχουν ευκολία στην τοποθέτηση (εύκολή λύση για ανθρώπους χωρίς μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σε bw).
> Eκεί έχω καταλήξει.
> Όσο για το software mikrotik - open source ισχύουν τα εξής κατα την γνώμη μου.
> Το mikrotik είναι η ευκολία των κουμπιών με τα οποια λάθη του, ενω το open source λογισμικό θέλει τον μάστορα του (και όταν παίζει καλα να μην το σκαλίζεις γιατι δημιουργείς προβλήματα διάφορα τα οποία δεν είσαι σε θέση να τα επιλύσεις άμμεσα αλλά επιλύονται συν το χρόνο),πράγμα το οποίο δεν ισχύει με το mikrotik πού είναι (το έχουν κάνει) κλειστό λογισμικό και δεν έχεις καμμία δυνατότητα παρέμβασης στον κώδικα...(ενώ θα έπρεπε κανονικά)....
> 
> Εγω αυτά έχω καταλάβει τόσο καιρο πού ασχολούμαι πιο εντατικά...


++

----------


## acoul

ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει ... έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας ...  ::  εξάλλου το google δεν λέει ποτέ ψέματα και είναι μόλις μερικά κλικς away !!

----------


## papashark

> ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει ... έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας ...  εξάλλου το google δεν λέει ποτέ ψέματα και είναι μόλις μερικά κλικς away !!


Ο γούγλης είμαστε εγώ και εσύ, όσο εύκολα μπορούμε να γράψουμε ψέματα ή απλά να γράψουμε κάτι λάθος, άλλο τόσο μπορεί ο γούγλης να το επαναλάβει...

Μου θύμισες το "είναι αλήθεια το είδα στην τηλεόραση"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

